# Fan Control for X850XT



## Crossupmasta (Dec 10, 2005)

What is the best way to set fan control for a stock X850XT? What percentage values/temps or what Temp is best?


----------



## Crossupmasta (Dec 11, 2005)

Nevermind, I figured out some good values.


----------



## Antikristuseke (Dec 12, 2005)

I use 100% all the time since noise doesnt realy bother me.


----------



## bigbadwolf284 (Dec 13, 2005)

hey Crossupmasta im looking to buy this card in next few days any pros or cons? i should know about it?


----------



## Dav5049915 (Dec 14, 2005)

i say, to prolong the fan life, run the fanspeed to vary based on temp.  

then use the show3dview and watch the temp.  find which %fanspeed works best for you.

my x800 runs @ 80% fanspeed under full load and the core only hits 60c  (42c in real games)

and idles at 29-30c with the fan at about 30%.


----------



## Crossupmasta (Dec 14, 2005)

Its a great card, quick and worth the money. I haven't experienced any cons.


----------



## McDee (Dec 17, 2005)

I love my x850xt, its sweet! but make sure you pay attention to temps if you want to overclock!
also in my case a flash to x850xt pe bios gave me about 15MHz more out of my memory, just be sure to save your original bios.

Antikristuseke, I have the ati x850xt agp, running stable at 570/600 after I flashed to the xtpe bios.

 I get exactly 2 3Dmarks more than you in 05, which I think cuz of my system, since I cant get my memory to be reliable any faster than 600MHz. What are your max temps for your case and card?

My system runs at 28-30c and my card idles at 35c and maxes out at 62c now. about 10c less if I leave my case open.

system specs:

A64 +3000 E6 venice @2.4Ghz (up to 2.7Ghz but no need yet) (HTT is at 268MHz, futuremark site says 12...)
MSI K8N Neo2 Plat.
512MB crappy pc2700 samsung ram, for now...
ATI X850XT flashed to PE @570/600
16x cdrw!
8x dvd rom


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 18, 2005)

were can I find a tutorial on how to flash my bios?


----------



## McDee (Dec 18, 2005)

Did you look? 

here ya go:
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/34

and here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/bios/

Remember to make a backup of your bios before you flash!


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanx McDee I will save bios by "clicking" on that "save bios" botton thats on ATTITools to a flopy disk..but first I need to do some extensive reading about this becuz my card already has 16 pipelines open. Not that I have looked at it or anything yet thats what the manufacture says in the spects. isnt there a way to get into this bios and see it? I guess I will read and find out. Thank you for taking the time out to post these links.

ATI RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition AGP.
flash to this?>>X850 XT PE (AGP) 256 MB


----------



## McDee (Dec 19, 2005)

no prob

What card do you have?
If you have the X850XT PE already a bios flash won't do much other than maybe change memory timings. You could still play with compatible bioses and see which one gives you the best performance but most likely you will see only a small gain.

 I have an ATI X850XT agp myself and I flashed it with the ATI X850XTPE bios which unlocked nothing since I am already at 16 pipes, but it did allow me to overclock the memory 15MHz more. Like I said, small gains, but free none the less.

Also remember to hold shift when clicking on settings in ATItool for full bios info. And do not forget cooling! These cards run *very* hot, even stock.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 19, 2005)

McDee said:
			
		

> no prob
> 
> What card do you have?
> If you have the X850XT PE already a bios flash won't do much other than maybe change memory timings. You could still play with compatible bioses and see which one gives you the best performance but most likely you will see only a small gain.
> ...


we have the same card..and i was doing alot of reading on this and I saw that flashing bios wasnt going to do much as its a highend 16 pipe card...as far as cooling go's I use this from the arctic-cooling...mostly im trying to get a higher FPS in my online gaming in DOD Steam and source..


----------



## Antikristuseke (Dec 20, 2005)

McDee said:
			
		

> Antikristuseke, I have the ati x850xt agp, running stable at 570/600 after I flashed to the xtpe bios.



I didnt bother flashin the bios, no point in it realy and im kind of surprised you only get 2 points more than me seing as im still on a barton and you have a venice. Maybe i just got lucky with my card that it runst at those clocks with stock asus cooling and no vmod. About the temps in my so called case, well http://www.zone.ee/antikristuseke/TeamKeila/ thats my case, allways open and the highest clocks were attained when the ambient temp was 9c in my room. at 24/7 clocks it idles is arround 40 and maxes at 72C when the ambient is arround 21.


----------



## McDee (Dec 20, 2005)

Dilinger, 

lol, I actually never read the bios flashing article myself, been doing this stuff for just under 2 decades now. I was wondering what the heck you meant by saying "I will save bios by "clicking" on that "save bios" botton", then I took a look at the article...
 
at least its informative...

kick ass cooling you got there btw, I hear that putting a heatsink on the  PS series inductors is a good idea, since they generate large amounts of heat. Not sure if you can fit it around your cooler though.

 Antikristuseke,

I think the limiter in my PC is the 512mb of pc2700 running at 176MHz...but it seems like cpu grunt doesnt make a huge difference in 3Dmark scores.


Also love your case lol, I like the custom temp gauge and the aluminum / liquid heat sinks (beer cans?).
I'm in a similar boat, I just finished created some baffles and ducts out of ducttape and cardboard to limit the volume and increase the flow of air over hot components in my PC, which droped my temps to about 51c max on my gpu with my case closed and 42c with it open.

 very nice overclock out of your x850 btw. looks like you got a lucky card.


----------



## Antikristuseke (Dec 21, 2005)

It is a nice card indeed and yes, those were beer cans, but alas i wont be posting any new 3dmark scores any time soon because due to an accidentaly droped cpu cooler my barton is dead. At least my friend gave me his thuroughbread b till i can get a new barton, hopefully a better overclocker than the one i had.

Anyhow i think you are correct that your memory might be bottlenecking your scores a bit but since my experience with anything other than socket a is slim to none i wont say anything for certain. And about cpu grunt, well lets just say that with my barton the difference between 11x200 and 11x220 was huge in terms of 03dmark scores.


----------



## McDee (Dec 22, 2005)

interesting, so I might expect a performance boost in bringing my FSB into the 2k's...

I've been looking into replacing my pc2700 anchor, not sure if I want to go all out or not. Either I get the ocz value BH5 chips for cheap and limit my ram to 250Mhz or I go for the TCCD chips and get 280Mhz and run 1:1 mem and cpu. the difference in price is $200 vs $330 so its a tough one.

 btw I have an old barton 2500: axda2500dkv4d-aqzfa0331 that I'm getting rid of if you're interested.


----------



## Antikristuseke (Dec 22, 2005)

Im interested, very much so actualy, but there is one slight problem with that, namely I live in Estonia


----------



## McDee (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah, I'm in Canada so shipping might cost a bit. I have no idea how much it would be yet but if you want I could look into it. What would you be expecting to pay all told?


----------



## Antikristuseke (Dec 23, 2005)

Arround here the valu of thsoe procs on the second hand market is 80CAD so that plus shipping would be fine for me if shiping wont be a lot, im not sure how this price seems to you.


----------



## McDee (Dec 23, 2005)

$80 canadian? if so thats exactly the ballpark I was hoping for. Shipping however seems to be insane right now with the x-mas rush. I don't think it will be cheap though, so far around $25-30 and thats not the fast one.

everything is closed here till the 27th or the 28th too, if you are still interested I can post some pics tonight.


----------



## Antikristuseke (Dec 23, 2005)

the postage fee is insanely high, id get an unlocked barton for cheaper if the fee is included :\


----------



## webaddict (Jan 5, 2006)

*ATI tool fan control not working after standby*

After Windows XP wakes up from standby state. 
fan control for my Sapphire x850xt shows 5%, which I believe
is the factory setting for the GPU, not what I set for ATI tool.
At this setting, GPU crashes running 3dmark05, because
temperature zooms to 90+c right away.
I am using ATI tool .25.
Anyone with the same problem?
I disabled Windows' standby now.

HP a1230n + sapphire x750xt.


----------

